# Medium/Low carb flapjack - Full of flavour and texture



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

Im trying the keto diet on my second week (after two day break) and well, i miss the good foods already, especially flapjacks.

This is a simple recipe which can be baked or eating as a paste, both taste lovely.

To make this flapjack, all you need are;


Jumbo oats (or fair sized) - I used Scottish oats

Protein powder - I used BSN sythna 6, vanilla cream

Coconut butter/oil (pure is best) - holland barretts coconut butter (can get it from good health shops or my protein)

Flaxseed, linseed or some mixed seeds mixed - Linwoods flaxseed, linseed mixture from holland barretts

Almond nut butter

Peanut butter

Water


It is optional to cook it or to eat it as its mixed, both are nice but the mix is very sticky lol.


Add your protein powder approx 100g (two servings)

Add your oats (one to two tables spoons)

Add a heaped table spoon of almond butter

Add a heaped table spoon of peanut butter

Add around 50-100ml water and so it becomes more manevourable (a little like cake mixture)

Add 15-30ml of coconut oil or heap a table spoon of coconut butter, microwave until it is a liquid mixture


If you wish to bake this, oil your tray with a healthy oil (udos etc) and pre heat oven to 200 degrees, leave the mixture in for 6-10 minutes.

It will stick to the bottom a bit.

It smells like heaven, looks like S**T but tastes pretty nice for being relavitley low.

I dont have accurate measurements for the flapjack all depends on the amount of oats/protein etc you put in.

For my mixture its around

20g carbs

80g protein

30-40 fat

(just a guess)

Feed back?


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

zelobinksy said:


> Im trying the keto diet on my second week (after two day break) and well, i miss the good foods already, especially flapjacks.
> 
> This is a simple recipe which can be baked or eating as a paste, both taste lovely.
> 
> ...


mate never cook with high polyunsaturated oils as they will go rancid which isnt good for health

opt for a high MUFA oil like olive


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Explain to me how this can go on my diet?!


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

You open your mouth and place the food between, following that by closing your mouth and repeating. Then once the food is mashed up you allow it go down your throat.

Or did i missunderstand your question?


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

glen danbury said:


> mate never cook with high polyunsaturated oils as they will go rancid which isnt good for health
> 
> opt for a high MUFA oil like olive


I only rubbed the oil on the tray. tastes nice though lol


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

zelobinksy said:


> You open your mouth and place the food between, following that by closing your mouth and repeating. Then once the food is mashed up you allow it go down your throat.
> 
> Or did i missunderstand your question?


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

Made me laugh have a rep.

Looks good mate but yeah be careful cooking certain fats can be a bad thing...


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> Made me laugh have a rep.
> 
> Looks good mate but yeah be careful cooking certain fats can be a bad thing...


Feel free to suggest other oils or ingredients 

I wanted to be more specific on directions on how to add it into your diet, but my mouth is watering from the smell of that food :|

seriously, its like im going to be sick (in a good way :S)

:rockon:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

You can mix up the ingredients and pop it in the fridge it comes out a bit softer of course but still solid no baking needed.


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> You can mix up the ingredients and pop it in the fridge it comes out a bit softer of course but still solid no baking needed.


I'll have to give it a try, i'd just like to be able to like wrap it up in a bag or clingfilm so i can nibble on the go


----------

